# Developing power in O'ou Tek (front leg round kick)



## JPR (Oct 8, 2004)

What drills does anyone use to develop power in the O'ou Tek?

JPR


----------



## achilles (Oct 10, 2004)

One of the most common mistakes made is to use hip flexion instead of pivot with the o'ou tek.  To overcome this I do the following drill:

1) lift your leg up slightly (knee in slight flexion like a gin tek)
2) pivot forcefully on your base leg toward the target keeping your leg and hip relaxed

You basically work from going from the upward groin kick position into the hook kick (incidentally this drill is also good for training the PIA feint the groin kick to high hook kick).

Thanks for posting a message that wasn't about selling tapes or politics.  We would all do better concentrating on improvement in our training than exercising endless martial rhetoric.


----------



## TigerWoman (Oct 10, 2004)

I do double kicks-- low chest level then head level on a bag.   I have to admit though after a hundred of these doubles on each leg plus double sidekicks, my hip, glueus minimus muscles get the most sore, though probably because of the height.  But if I can easily kick the head, the body is no problem.

I don't pivot on these, just lift from a position with standing foot facing away.  But as a result, my leg is much stronger for round kick. It also helps to do these slowly.  For better balance, do them without holding on to anything. TW


----------



## Flatlander (Oct 10, 2004)

JPR said:
			
		

> What drills does anyone use to develop power in the O'ou Tek?
> 
> JPR


I'm sorry that I have nothing to contribute - the round kick is not one of my heavily worked tools.


----------



## Gary Crawford (Oct 10, 2004)

You want to develop power with the front round kick? Actually anytime someone askes a questions about developing power with any strike,I find the answer to usually be in the hips.Using a front round kick is easy to master the leg motion of,and become very fast at,but really puting power behind the speed always requires exellent hip timing.


----------



## JPR (Oct 10, 2004)

First, thanks to all that have read and replied so far.

Now for a follow up. 



			
				Gary Crawford said:
			
		

> You want to develop power with the front round kick? Actually anytime someone askes a questions about developing power with any strike,I find the answer to usually be in the hips.Using a front round kick is easy to master the leg motion of,and become very fast at,but really puting power behind the speed always requires exellent hip timing.



Given that it requires hip timing, what do you do to drill / develop that attribute?

JPR


----------



## AC_Pilot (Jan 13, 2005)

Leg extensions on a weight machine help build explosiveness

Also heavy bag work helps. Learning to move and stay "alive" while kicking.

My preferred version comes from Savate, where the toe is whipped in at "50 mph" and out at "100 mph" (not literally, but the ratio gives you the idea) Savate is a shoe art and lends well to wearing certain types of boots as well. Very effective, especially if the right area is targeted.

The two or three (or more) progressive climbing strikes are common in Muay Thai and they certainly help with at least one important attribute: balance and footwork, while transitioning.


----------



## kensen83 (Feb 21, 2005)

i always found that from a side postion the front leg round kick can be one of the fastest kicks available to you and that is were u can genrate its power, through proper pivoting and hip rotation u can increase your speed which will then increase the power, remember physics is a science that is essentail to any martail arts, no matter your style remember the fundementals of the science of physics.


----------

